# OMG! OMG! You won't believe what I just got! PICS!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I just got this beautiful SRT! 








I just put him in the tank so his color is a bit faded.








I wish I took better pics.
















I am so excited I can't stand it!!! I got him from a guy not far from me so I was able to personally see him before buying him. 
Who wants my $7.50 "SRT's"? :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dam nice


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage I was taking pics of him not long after dropping him in the tank. The poor guy didn't even have much time to get used to the tank. I just couldn't wait to go on here and post up pics of him.

Thanks Strohs58 I wish my heart would stop beating so fast. I get so excited when I look in his tank. I have wanted one of these guys for a long, long time!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

He's _stunning_ Liz!! I am so very, very glad you got him!! And if that's him being stressed out I can't wait to see him when he's more confident and relaxed!! :drooling: 
Oh, and your pics are fine, in fact if you don't mind I think I'd like to use one of them as my new desktop!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Barb, you go right ahead and use his pic all you want.  I still can't believe I have him. I'm really sorry if I come off sounding like I'm bragging I don't mean to sound that way at all.......I'm just so darn excited!!!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

You have every reason to be excited!! :thumb:

If mine turns out even half as good as yours I'll be happy!


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

hey lil mama how much did he cost you? if not innapp. question just curious some places liek to run up there prices around here in san diego.

BTW very beautiful fish.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Barb, I know your SRT is going to turn out awesome!

Thanks SiNuLWaYs, I paid $280 for him but I got him local so there was no shipping costs. I have been shopping for one for a long time. One with this much color, pearls (forehead is covered in them and face is starting to get them) he is getting a kok, his tail and fins have great pearls, other people on Aquabid were asking $350 plus there was shipping on top of that. Then you have to worry about getting ripped off going through the mail. I think I got a really good deal.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

beautiful fish good deal yea alot cheaper that trying to pay the cost of trust from mailing. an about 150 cheaper than the competitin not bad at all is that your new fav fish? lol


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Sweeeet! Can't wait for more pics when he's settled in opcorn: How big is he? What did you put him in?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Blademan, his red/orange color is getting deeper already. I put him in the 70g corner bow front tank. I'd say he is about 8". I was so excited I forgot to measure him when I put him in the tank.

LOL Ya, I guess he might be my favorite new fish. I just want to say I love all my fish the same. They are all equal in my eyes. OMG I think I have all the fish on my "have to get list". What will I do now? :lol:


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome! He is AMAZING, I cant wait to see more pics after he gets settled.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Expand your list :wink:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Diaster I'm still in shock. I'll post more pics of him when he settles.

:lol: :lol: I just did expand my list I want your Snook!


----------



## mudjimba (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful fish. It's great to see (I think I can almost feel) your emotion for this fish.

Don't you just love this hobby.

Inspirational.

cheers


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a beauty.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you mudjimba, and yes I do love this hobby and this fish. I love all my fish 

Thanks Nathan, I hope mine turns out as gorgeous as your SRT.

I was trying to think of a good name for him and my daughter suggested Picasso. I really kinda like that, what do you all think?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I like it.

I let my daughter name all my fish.

The snook is Lightning, the tex Storm, the con Snowflake, yellow snail is Sunny, all the other fish change all the time from Rain Drop, Rainbow, Cloud, Ect, Ect...

All pretty thematic, until the other snail which is...Gary. :roll:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous. Congrats- I'm jealous.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Brandon, you can have both fish #1 and #2 if you want.  I still can't believe I have him! :dancing:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Looking Good :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks John. He ate a chunk of shrimp last night. He doesn't seem to like floating pellets. I hope he gets used to them.


----------



## sinotto (Oct 15, 2009)

Omg! Huge, impressive and wonderful fish  Congrats!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks sinotto I may have to get some sinking pellets. All I have are the floating kind and he won't eat them. He won't even look up at the top of the water for food. He swims right by it. He will look around on the bottom for food. Like I tried to give him half a bloodworms cube, he won't eat them until they drop to the bottom. He has eaten a couple small pieces of shrimp. Listen to me worry :roll:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

he will get used to floating once he realizes food doesn't hit the ground, he can survive months without food.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage, I guess I'll hold out a little longer and see if I can't get him to eat the kind of food I have. I worry too much :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's why your name is lil mama isn't it? You worry over anything in your care like a good mama so...
You can teach him to look for food at the waters' surface by taking a hunk of shrimp and swishing it around up there before you let go of it. Draw his attention so to speak.

I like the name Picasso for him!! So, how much do you love him today?? Oh and hey where are the new pictures?!?! :roll:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Yes, that is my name and feeding and caring for is my game. Yes, I do love him even more today. I'll try that shrimp thing when he gets a little more used to me. I like Picasso too, he's my MP. :lol: Here are my new pics.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He really is a stunner =D> =D> =D> love that last pic, shows off his pearls and the patterns on his fins. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Barb, He wasn't as camera shy this time. I think he's showing a little attitude in that last pic.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm not a big lover of hybrids...but now I think I want your SRT. He's really gorgeous!

If you have any spirulina/algae wafers handy (for plecos, etc.), they make a great complement to chunks of shrimp. Just break them in half. All of cichlids go crazy over the Aqueon brand....my poor plecos hardly ever get any.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> Thanks Brandon, you can have both fish #1 and #2 if you want.  I still can't believe I have him! :dancing:


I would but Heather bought me a baby Jag.  Now I've gotta find it a tank for when he/she gets big


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks oldcatfish, I don't have a problem with hybrids at all especially when they have this kind of color. It's ok to admit you want a hybrid :lol: I give my fish the algae disks too, like you say the poor plecos have to fight hard for them.

Nice going Heather! =D>


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> Thanks oldcatfish, I don't have a problem with hybrids at all especially when they have this kind of color. It's ok to admit you want a hybrid :lol: I give my fish the algae disks too, like you say the poor plecos have to fight hard for them.
> 
> *Nice going Heather!* =D>


She's def a keeper.

You're putting the pressure on me Lil Mama, so now I'm going to have to find me an SRT. I was so close that one time...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't mean to put pressure on you lol. Yes, you were so close to a nice one too. That's why when I saw one of this quality, that I could personally see and pick up, I jumped on it before it sold. I know you will find one soon. Actually my husband ( I love that man! ) found this one on craigslist for me. I never thought of looking there. I had been looking at different on line stores and Aquabid but never thought to look on craigslist. I want to change his gravel to black but I will wait until he settles in more.


----------

